# FS: Tank full of bristlenose plecos!



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

My friend was breeding these for a while and decided to empty out his 90g. There's now 80+ silvertip, albino and I think he mentioned calico mix..Anyways lots to choose from in different sizes..
$3 for 1.5-2" / $5 for 2"-3" (some are sexable) / $10 3"+
Sorry no reserve at the moment.
Located near 22nd and Rupert area.


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Lots left at different sizes!!!
Good chance to pick up a breeding pair for $20!!
Please text 604-379-0939
Also for the other people who PM me but had a time conflict, please text me instead thank you!


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Bump, looking for trades on anything interesting. Like a nice mini fridge!


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Bump..still got more, text, call, pm thanks


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump........ so mike is emptying out his 90?


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, he's got a 125g now and is breeding different plecos...Bump


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Would you be interested in a black rhom piranha


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

i don't have room for one sorry, bump.


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Bump bump, any trades offer?


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Bump, need to sell these to start a shrimp tank D:


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

bump  go shrimps!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Buump, there are alot of nice size males/females around 3"-5" silver tips and albinos. Take them so we can start his planted shrimp tanks


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump, any other trade offers?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for some awesome plecos, come and get them ;D


----------

